# flemish giant cages



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 21, 2012)

looking at getting some flemish giants. what size cage do you all suggest? they will be young. weaned. but i plan to grow them up and breed them. suggested cage size for a buck? suggested cage size for a breeding doe?
 i will be makin a cage for them to always be in. not one cage for until they get bigger, then another when they are breeding age, and another when they have a litter. i have heard of a few people doing that.
 i will just be makin one cage for each that will be as big as it will ever need to be. i would rather let them have more space then perhaps *needed* rather then make a billion cages.
 thanks


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 23, 2012)

Our FG cages are 36"w x 30"d x 30" high.  They need to be taller (most cages are 24" tall) so they can stand if they want to.


----------



## texcalkas (Mar 25, 2012)

I have Giant Chinchillas and their cages are 48x30.  To get a nest box in though I've had to buy an extra door and widen the hole.  At least 25% of my cages' floors are wood but so far I have not had a problem with the bottoms sagging.  GCs don't get as heavy as Flemish Giants (does can be up to 16 lbs) but they seem to be just as long.


----------

